# yerrabi pond, my first cod and kayak fish



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Went for a flick before work thismorning. First time on yerrabi got there about 5.30 flicked around the dam wall with a spinner bait for about half hour and then went out to the middle of the lake for no real reason decided to have a flick there and after a couple casts picked up a cod, wasn't massive but still good fun on 4lb line.

Cheers Mick.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats dude


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

A nice cod and from a yak, I am so jealous.



patwah said:


> pity it wasnt on a red sx40.


Yep they are a great cod (4.9kg  ) lure.

Steve


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

patwah said:


> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> > A nice cod and from a yak, I am so jealous.
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53039

Steve


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work mate. I'm still trying for my first cod, albeit, not terribly hard. I've got to get re-motivated to get in the yak. Maybe I'll have a flick at tuggers this arvo...


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks, i think ill swing in and get sx40.
heading down to tomakin this weekend so hopefully have some fun there with the yak


----------



## FishMate (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice catch mate! The fish coming out of there look so healthy, good signs for the future! 

Have you ever hooked a yella in Yerrabi? I've heard of a few being landed but haven't had much luck myself!

Might also be worth noting that it's still closed season on cod. Heaps of info here:
http://www.cmd.act.gov.au/open_governme ... son_closes

Cheers, Simon.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Cod are the new Redfin. Almost makes me want to go back ... almost. Great effort Wilson. Will we ever see your face?


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice.....


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

For all the years I've lived in Canberra I have never fished yerrabi pond. I think it is time. Good fish mate.


----------

